# Favorite spot in your town?



## milktea (Apr 17, 2014)

idk if there's a thread for this already lol

Talk about/take a screenshot of your favorite place or spot in your town! (ex. a bench by the river, the town tree with flower paths, the fountain--)

incidentally, i'm asking because i want to see if i can paint acnl scenery or backgrounds for my art shop and i need pretty references


----------



## bellafez (Apr 17, 2014)

My favourite spot in town is the path up to Fauna's house... It's under construction still but at the moment it's lined with jacob's ladders and perfect peach trees ^_^


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 17, 2014)

I love my town so much that I don't have a single favorite spot. I love it all! I'll just post the most recent pics of places I like. 



Spoiler


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

my town is still a work in progress but i love this little walkway i have near my river. i'm going to line it with pink flowers and perfect peach tress, it's going to be so cute!
once it's done, i'll definitely post pictures. c:


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Apr 20, 2014)

My favorite spot in my town is the park I built by the lower cliff of my town. Another favorite is my eco friendly energy area with two solar panels and my wind turbine and the weather box. I would provide pictures, but I do not have my SD card reader... my dad needed it and has not given it back yet.


----------



## Lars (Apr 20, 2014)

i actually love my entire town
( the best 2 things are still in progress )
which is Fushia, Egbird and Anicotti moving out ( Gayle already left )
( and with that Vic, Savannah, Chevre and Kevin moving in )

and then right in front of my town hall there will be a flag ( made with roses ) red, white, blue ( from top to bottom )
and on the left side of it 6 orange roses.
( which makes the Dutch flag ( red white and blue ) and it's national color ( orange )


----------



## Baumren (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd say the area right in front of my house. It's got a large space covered in path blocks with a nice big fountain in the middle and a few paths that lead to villagers's houses stratching from it. All decorated with flowers, bushes and trees at even spaces from each other. It still needs some work, but it's a really nice area :3

Now if only the rest of my town was as charming...


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

I made this little square with three paths connecting to it and some nice shrubbery and trees surrounding the borders with a fountain as a focal point and I think that's probably favorite spot in the town. There's a view of Ankha and Merengue's houses and a little space to the top for a mini garden or PWP.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 20, 2014)

The area around Kabuki and Genji's homes...
I only have two screen shots of it... And they aren't the greatest at showing the whole area.
EDIT :: Actually found a couple more photos on my tumblr


Spoiler









This one was taken right when Genji moved in ((who was before Kabuki)) so this was right when the landscaping started. As shown in the before pictures, some of it has changed ((like no more trees)) but the path way leading down is the same pretty much... I do have a little bridge linking the sides but it is just out of view... that or I added it the next day.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

^ That looks so pretty!


----------



## Swiftstream (May 20, 2014)

I dunno if this counts

But i really really really love the exterior of my house ;-;
especially in this pic


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 20, 2014)

brockbrock said:


> ^ That looks so pretty!



Thanks. -^///^-


I found a couple more photos on tumblr of the spot.
One is of when genji first moved in and was unboxing so I literally just did the path work... so the bamboo just started growing and the flowers were a W.I.P... and as shown by the before pictures I later changed the trees out for bamboo after Kabuki moved it. =3
And the other is the other side of Genji's house with the Zen Garden.



Spoiler














EDIT :: going to add these to my before post.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2014)

I loved my house


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I loved my house



Why is there a 'd'?
Did something happen to it?


----------



## Hypno KK (May 23, 2014)

My favourite spot is the smaller beach. My house is built by the slope leading down to it so I consider it my private beach in a sense, though there are some villagers whose houses are near mine. I've never seen them on that beach though so I go on pretending it's mine.


----------



## Umbvix (May 23, 2014)

I'd say this is probably my favorite spot. My favorite villagers like to sit on the tires, so I sit with them, and the tulips around it were tulips that I had planted around Goose's house. I moved them after he moved away because I wanted to still feel like he was part of my town uwu


----------



## LaCie (May 23, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> I love my town so much that I don't have a single favorite spot. I love it all! I'll just post the most recent pics of places I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your town looks ahmazing, could you link where you got your paths and stuff please?


----------



## N64dude (May 24, 2014)

The area in front of my house it has lots of flowers and it adds a a nice touch to it.


----------



## WonderK (May 25, 2014)

Every spot in my town is my favorite haha. Must say that my most favorite spot though is the southern area of my town. It's where all my villagers are.


----------



## Pirate (May 26, 2014)

At the moment, I'm working on getting cute villagers (not necessarily dreamies, but at least ones that look cute to me) in my town, then I'll decorate my town properly, so for the moment I don't have a favourite spot, but I do have one thing in my town that I like and it's the path I've worn into my grass from running around the town in the same route day after day. I guess that's my favourite thing in my town at the moment!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 26, 2014)

My favorite spot in my town "Lua" is the metal bench near the fountain. Is the little garden I did behind Aria's castle. Is like a little residential garden since all house are near each other. It looks specially beautiful during the evening.
I love my little cemetery too 


Spoiler


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

I don't really have a favorite spot nor do I have any amazin spots either, but here's a few



Spoiler: dem pics


----------



## hanzy (May 26, 2014)

The area by my town hall! There's loads of trees, a fountain and the town bell, plus a tree-lined road that leads down to it. Idk, it's just the area I'm most proud of


----------



## Pearls (May 26, 2014)

My town is a work in progress but my favorite part would have to be the plaza  It is surrounded in path blocks and a river with trees surrounding the outside. Apart from beside a REALLY inconvenient rock


----------



## Pirate (May 26, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I dunno if this counts
> 
> But i really really really love the exterior of my house ;-;
> especially in this pic



My house looks just like yours, except I have the zen/oriental door and a red roof.. but everything else I have the same! c:


----------



## tinytaylor (May 27, 2014)

At the gates, going into someone elses town lmao. My town is a hot mess


----------



## mayordan (May 27, 2014)

I recently reset my town but this was one of my fave spots in my old town 
....
obvi it needed work i didnt put much effort into my old town
some of the paths went off the cliff a bit and such but w/e

- - - - - - - - - -


Spoiler




also it used to have bushes but this ss is old


- - - - - - - - - -

maybe i'll post a ss when im home w my new fave spot in my new town 
bc i dont have wifi where i am rn​


----------



## bakugoon (May 27, 2014)

mmm maybe...


Spoiler








near zuckers house, or even...




right outside the trainstation?


----------



## Camillion (May 27, 2014)

The bench right next to my Cafe. EVERYONE loves to sit there so it's a great place to chat with my villagers.
My other favorite is the Jungle Gym that Punchy asked for before he left ;v;


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

I have a lot of space  in the upper-middle-east side of my town that I really like because there's a ton of flowers there that I don't care too much for, but it still feels nice to be in it. I just wish some villagers would move into it, because it seems as if everyone coming into my town wants to be next to the ocean/river and it's sO FRUSTRATING


----------

